# Dusting mess



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

This may be a dumb question so please bare with me. Just about every time I feed my frogs I can't help but have too much supplement and as I dump them in the dust gets all over my leaf litter.

My main concern is is there any health concerns for the frogs with the extra powder lying around for a day or two?


----------



## Nemesis713 (Feb 1, 2016)

I dust them in on container. Then I tap them all out into a smaller container. I am able to eliminate most of the extra supplement that way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemesis713 (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't think the extra powder hurts the frogs the plants don't seem to like it all that much but no real damage done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark c (Jun 17, 2010)

I use two identically sized small rectangular plastic containers for dusting fruit flies. The flies are decanted from the first container into the second (tap on the sides), leaving a lot of the excess powder behind. The excess dust from the first container is dumped to the waste bin and this is repeated once or twice more, until there is very little excess supplement left.

Keep the sides of your dusting containers rubbed down with some of the calcium supplement to prevent the flies from climbing the sides, and this will be very easy to do.

Mark


----------



## Nemesis713 (Feb 1, 2016)

I use one of the FF culture deli cups to dust. They are high enough the the flies can't climb out very well once they are dusted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Use a funnel to deliver the flies to the collecting container, dust the sides of the funnel and when adding the flies tap the funnel so the supplements fall down with the flies. This will reduce the amount of over dusting. Keep in mind that you can also dump the flies in the cage onto something like a petri dish or a yogurt container lid and simply remove it after the flies have moved off of it. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

Perfect, thanks everyone!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Over dusting can be a problem over time. If you do it all the time, and then coax frogs over to it with a dinner bell, repeated skin contact could be dosing too much. Even if you disregard that, isopods LOVE to eat leftover vitamin dust. Over time, some vitamins, like sequester, or build up in the isopods. Now your frog eats the isopods and could then be getting too much of certain vitamins. If memory serves, we know vitamin E is sequestered in isopods.
I once suggested using old vitamins to amend to your isopod feed. A conversation with Ed changed my thinking. You do want to avoid feeding excess vitamins.


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

Pumilo said:


> Over dusting can be a problem over time. If you do it all the time, and then coax frogs over to it with a dinner bell, repeated skin contact could be dosing too much. Even if you disregard that, isopods LOVE to eat leftover vitamin dust. Over time, some vitamins, like sequester, or build up in the isopods. Now your frog eats the isopods and could then be getting too much of certain vitamins. If memory serves, we know vitamin E is sequestered in isopods.
> I once suggested using old vitamins to amend to your isopod feed. A conversation with Ed changed my thinking. You do want to avoid feeding excess vitamins.


Good to know. I've been removing and replacing some of the leaves that had a good amount of vitamins on them.


----------



## Auri (Jan 7, 2016)

So I had a recent dusting mess of a slightly different variety...

Turns out if you forget to put your supplement bottle back in the refrigerator, and your dog suddenly has weirdly orange paws, you should maybe be concerned. 

In case anyone else is tempted to experiment, I would not recommend letting your dog eat half a bottle of the Repashy Calcium Plus on your white carpet. If this does somehow happen, I would ALSO not recommend immediately spraying it with carpet cleaner. Aaaalll those little orange granules dissolve into glorious carotenoid stains. So maybe vacuum about 18 times first. 

The good news is that my dog is fine, although her serum calcium levels were a wee bit high the next day. And we'll be getting a new rug for the guest bedroom.


----------



## Nemesis713 (Feb 1, 2016)

It's possible to fix that. Do you by any chance have any extra of the same carpet in the garage? All you need is a piece bigger that the stain.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Auri said:


> So I had a recent dusting mess of a slightly different variety...
> 
> Turns out if you forget to put your supplement bottle back in the refrigerator, and your dog suddenly has weirdly orange paws, you should maybe be concerned.
> 
> ...


Try dusting the rest of the carpet. Buy a few orange knick-knacks to tie it all together.


----------



## andfrogs (Apr 26, 2017)

I like the orange knick-knack idea! Since my frog room is already painted bright orange, maybe this isn't such a bad idea.... the off-white carpet is really just an eye sore  on a more serious note, I'm very glad to hear that your dog is doing well!


----------



## Auri (Jan 7, 2016)

Hmm... many good thoughts here. 
Can't patch the carpet, since the original geniuses behind the pale floors also did not leave any extra bits lying around. 
On the other hand, I DO have orange curtains in there already, so perhaps I just need a little extra dust. I'll grab some before and after shots for Pinterest... "Pixie Dust Carpet Hack- *ORANGE* OMG this is LITERALLY the CHEAPEST way to INSTANTLY dye your carpets. AMAZING results every time " After all, orange is trending, right? I hear it's the new black.


----------



## Nemesis713 (Feb 1, 2016)

I had to do the patch thing once when my son broke a lava lamp and made a huge fluorescent green stain on the carpet. This was within five minutes of moving into a brand new house with brand new carpet. Luckily they left some extra carpet in the garage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

